# Summit Recalls Treestands



## Rooster60 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10126.html


----------



## Nastytater (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont think I would even attempt to climb into one of these stands...Just doesn't look safe to me anyway....But of course I am a big guy...But even if i was a smaller man,i wouldn't trust it....


----------

